# Thompson Center Encore



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
My brother in law purchased a new Thompson Center Encore, in a 50 Cal. He has installed a new Sightron 1X scope on top, and from what I am hearing he has had terrible success in getting the gun to group very well at all, even at 50 yards. He has been very persistent in an attempt to get it to group better, but last night gave up. He called me, and asked if I would give it a shot. He is sending the gun from California, overnight to me. 

My question is this: perhaps he is running a load through the gun, that the gun doesn't like? Any chance that those of you shooting a T/C Encore would be willing to share what you're shooting through your guns? Are you having successful groupings?

Thanks in advance guys, I'd like to start out shooting a load I know you guys are having success with.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No encore, but my omega likes the Orange package stuff http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...l/Bullets-and-Sabots/prod9999000480/cat100013


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

testing, testing, 1-2-3-4


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine shoots BH 209 powder 90 grains with a hornady 250 SST great


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Yup, go with the BH 209 and like jsc, 90 grains is about right and the equivalent of two pyrodex 777 pellets. Oh and be sure to use a really high quality and hot primer. My encore spits out the XTP (SST's are super good too) with 1 inch groups out to 100 yards without breaking my shoulder or scoping the forehead. I found that when first struggling to find the right load for my encore, my scope was jumping every shot so I took it in and the gunsmith showed how I had tightened the rings too tight and ruined the scope. Just another consideration. Good luck!


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I shoot a 250G shockwave bullet and three 50 grain triple 7 pellets . i can keep them in a 9in paper plate at 175yrds. Maybe it is his scope.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

110gr Blackhorn 209 & 250gr SST put my last buck down with one shot at 200 yards with no problem and shoots 1.5 inch groups at 100.


----------



## dmoody (Jul 26, 2013)

I would go with BH 209 for sure, better velocity then pellets and much cleaner. I used to shoot the 250gr SST's as well but after shooting two antelope, a deer and recovering bullets while shooting and seeing them not expand I'm looking for a new bullet.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am curious about this too. Only have 4 shots outta the encore with Aerolite bullets, BH209, and remington muzzle 209. So far so good, but have heard of the primers having issues with the BH. Do you guys mostly use shotgun primers or have any reccomends on that setup? 90-100 grain load, and have thought about using 2 777 pellets for the simplicity factor.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've tried a while lot of different powder/ bullet loads in mine. I use those Winchester brand BP 209 primers.
I even had a sightron 1x setup on mine for in Utah, along with a seperate 3x9 for down home.

In the end I settled on 100 grains of 777 ( two pellets) and the 250 grain TC shockwave sabots. With the 1x i got great groups at 100 yards, if i did my part i even got a few that were 1".

With the variable I was averaging 1" groups at 100 yards when I last shot it. I can routinely hit paper plates out to about 275-300, although I don't normally take those long of a pokes with it, but that kind of pratice is ore for confidence building anyway.

It could be that he had some screw loose somewhere (on the gun/scope/ mounts). Check them out first.
Good luck


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, just went to the range yesterday. Shooting good groups at 100 with 100 grains of 777 pellets(2), and 245 grain hollowpoint powerbelt (green ones). I didn't notice any benefit from the aerotip or aerotip premiums (black ones). The windage stayed dead on, some elevation difference(1-2in) as the barrel got dirty. Usually use 90-110 of BH209 but it is in scarce supply around here so I picked up the pellets and wanted to shoot em for ease of use. The pellets sure do make the gun alot dirtier than BH thats for sure! Hope this benefits somebody out there...


----------

